# Metropolitan Jakarta



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

here's some photo that Taken Recently from Sep 2005 to Present (2006)

Hope u Enjoy !


2004


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Tomang Highway (Interchange)


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

wow. :applause:


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Plaza Semanggi


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Wisma Dharmala


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Wisma 46 with Shangri-la Hotel



The Ritz Hotel


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Deautcshe Bank


Hyatt Hotel


Gatot Subroto


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

skyline 2nd of May 2006


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

which one higher ?



Ex


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Jakarta Golden City


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Taman Anggrek Shopping Center


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

These are really impressive pix. Any Jakarta streetscape photos?


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Hilton Residence with JESB in the background


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

WANCH said:


> These are really impressive pix. Any Jakarta streetscape photos?


oh that one I planning to open on another thread once I make I will PM U !


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Inside one of Jakarta Many Mall


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

sunset in the city


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

National Monument [MONAS]


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

ohter coming sonn


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

From airport to Jakarta Highway


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Tanjung Priok (Harbour Port)


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Beautiful Picture of Jakarta's amazing skyline 2005


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Pretty ones :


http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/6397/1aas408fb.jpg


http://img226.imageshack.us/img226/5159/1aas419qi.jpg


http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/1299/1aas429el.jpg


http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/1556/1aas435xj.jpg[/


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Jakarta September 2005 :


http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/6554/1c19qi.jpg


http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/2792/1c29qy.jpg


http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/2936/1c33qx.jpg


http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/2789/1c46mm.jpg


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Plaza Indonesia, Jakarta *


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Pondok Indah Skyline


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Bellagio Residence


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Rodel (May 6, 2006)

encon said:


> Bad Weather


amazing shot here....great!


----------



## Rodel (May 6, 2006)

encon said:


>


very nice building. i pressume this is a shopping mall. where in jakarta is this located?


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

I think is in Kelapa Gading ..not sure though


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

I am impressed.


----------



## livni (Mar 11, 2006)

very western, almost no eastern influence, just one big global world..


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

thanks ^^ 

about the shopping plaza is located in North of Jakarta small part extension of Mall Kelapa Gading


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

FROZONE


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

welcome statue


----------



## chinatown (Nov 8, 2005)

JK dont hav any building that catch my eyes,even the tallest one.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

just got back from Jakarta and damn it's booming. A lot has happend since i last visited it  New scrapers poping up literally everywhere


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

^^ yes 

do u have any pictures to share  ??


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

encon said:


> ^^ yes
> 
> do u have any pictures to share  ??


only a few unfortunately 










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=386888


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

thanks !!


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

here some pic that Ringil posted (i repost it) courtesy of Ringil

Jakarta tall


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

@ Ringil did u stay at Manhattan Hotel??


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

encon said:


> @ Ringil did u stay at Manhattan Hotel??


hehe of course


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

is it nice?? 

it jsut open few months ago


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

encon said:


> is it nice??
> 
> it jsut open few months ago


of course  very clean and modern


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

oh icic thanks very much !


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

thanks for sharing..


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*National Stadium (100,000 capicity) *


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Senayan Area at Sunrise


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/3628/1sy15jr.jpg

http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/4817/1sy25ck.jpg

http://img438.imageshack.us/img438/1708/1sy36eh.jpg


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Blok M, Jakarta










Newest plaza near Blok M, Jakarta










Plaza Senayan, Jakarta



















PIM, Jakarta










MTA, Jakarta










Outside Mangga Dua Plaza, Jakarta








[/


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

a very pretty city….thanks for the photographies


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

encon said:


> Newest plaza near Blok M, Jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's darmawangsa square


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Pic 1.









Pic 2.









Pic 3.









Pic 4.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Sunday is the time to have fun!* :banana:
April 15, 2007 Greenery 

1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Credited to greenboxhouse of flikr



















Credited to kennymanueke of flikr




























Light of Indosat Tower


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

:cheers: 









credited to *yoh yes*









credited to *der Willy*









credited to *ak37*









credited to * inculsugm*


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*PICS FROM Trip2Java*


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Credited to *jaroe75* of *flick**r*


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Credited to* Der willy*:cheers:


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

credited to riefa










Kuningan's Skyline :banana:


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

Credited to Bozhart! :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:

Scroll to the right ===>


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

double p[ost


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

*by ILHAM RJ* and panoramio

*Let's WOW Together Series *

JAKARTA skyline  pt1










JAKARTA skyline  pt2










JAKARTA skyline  pt3










JAKARTA skyline  pt4










Jakarta skyline  pt5










Jakarta skyline  pt6










Jakarta skyline  pt7










Jakarta skyline  pt8










Jakarta skyline  pt9


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

WOW :eek2: - National Monument










wow pt 2 :eek2: - Gambir Station










wow pt 3 :eek2: - Wisma 46










Wow PT 4 :eek2: ~SEMANGGI~










Wow pt 5 :eek2: - Kuningan










wow pt 6 :eek2: - Semanggi










wow pt 7 :eek2: - Wisma 46 with Menara Batavia









by ilham rj and panoramio


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

by *PARADYTO* and *ILHAM RJ*

Monas Area Skyline









Bank of Indonesia









Wisma 46









Harmoni


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Gotta love Jakarta and its awesome skyline  But you desperately need a metro/subway system!


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

^^ lol.. it is.. we need it fast!!


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

by *PARADYTO*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

thanks for sharing those awesome pics


----------

